# Neil Diamond Blu-Ray: Hot August Nights, NYC



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Just came from deepdiscount. I've watched three tracks and the had to go. So far it's fantastic! Maybe the sound is a bit quiet as I had it to reference level, which is rare for me.


----------



## wynshadwm (Sep 15, 2009)

Rancho5 said:


> Just came from deepdiscount. I've watched three tracks and the had to go. So far it's fantastic! _Maybe the sound is a bit quiet as I had it to reference level_, which is rare for me.


"rancho5 that was a great album of songs back then :T the sound" maybe quiet for (real) if they didn't do a great job on that BR disc, as the original was back in 1971 or 72, hot August Night was recorded live at the Greek theatre in LA, in (1972) back then I hit that (LP) real hard" Song Song Blue,Sweet Caroline.Holy Holy, Crackling Rose, to name a few.

I still have (LP) amongst some other gems, it brings back some good memories!! the next time you post let us know your (thoughts) on the sound quality of that blu-ray disc


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I'll probably be picking this one up, Neil Diamond fan :whistling:


----------

